# raising daphnia/?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

There's no daphnia in the pond where I live (I think the fish ate them all)...but I really want to start a small culture of them....is there a way I can do that without preordering a daphnia culture from a fish supply store, or can I put some greenwater (or something) outside to attract them?


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone? Please?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Daphnia live their whole life in water, so putting out a bucket of green water without a seed culture will only get you mosquito and other bug larva (also a good food). You can try taking some pond water and feeding it in the hope there is some daphnia eggs or something in the water, but you will also get amoebas and hydra. Best is to get a starter culter of green water from someone who keeps daphna and then, when the green water is going good, get a starter culture of daphnia. Go to local fish club or post wanted on board or craigslist.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

